# pull station location



## codeworks (Jun 1, 2012)

looking at plans for a b use group. sprinklered. alarm system.   no pull stations are shown at or near the second floor stairs entry. it is an exit enclosure, there fore an entry to an exit, yes ? no? i say yes. so shouldn't there be pull  stations on second floor , with in 5 feet of the doors leading into the stairs to the first floor ?


----------



## Coug Dad (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't believe pull stations are required if fully sprinklered.  Section 907.2.2 (2009) exception.


----------



## kilitact (Jun 1, 2012)

Don't forget the manual required by sec. 907.2, in an approved location


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2012)

You are correct sir

907.2 Where required-new buildings and structures. An approved fire alarm system installed in accordance with the provisions of this code and NFPA 72 shall be provided in new buildings and structures in accordance with Sections 907.2.1 through 907.2.23 and provide occupant notification in accordance with Section 907.5, unless other requirements are provided by another section of this code. [F]

A minimum of one manual fire alarm box shall be provided in an approved location to initiate a fire alarm signal for fire alarm systems employing automatic fire detectors or waterflow detection devices. Where other sections of this code allow elimination of fire alarm boxes due to sprinklers, a single fire alarm box shall be installed.

Exceptions:

1. The manual fire alarm box is not required for fire alarm systems dedicated to elevator recall control and supervisory service.

2. The manual fire alarm box is not required for Group R-2 occupancies unless required by the fire code official to provide a means for fire watch personnel to initiate an alarm during a sprinkler system impairment event. Where provided, the manual fire alarm box shall not be located in an area that is accessible to the public.

So are they putting it in because it is required or just to monitor the sprinkler??????

907.2.2 Group B. A manual fire alarm system shall be installed in Group B occupancies where one of the following conditions exists: [F]

1. The combined Group B occupant load of all floors is 500 or more.

2. The Group B occupant load is more than 100 persons above or below the lowest level of exit discharge.

3. The Group B fire area contains a Group B ambulatory health care facility.

Exception: Manual fire alarm boxes are not required where the building is equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1 and the occupant notification appliances will activate throughout the notification zones upon sprinkler waterflow.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 3, 2012)

If your reference to "alarm system" includes or means an "occupant notification" system activated by only the waterflow switch/alarm throughout then I say no....not required due to the exception for "occupant notification"


----------



## LARMGUY (Jun 4, 2012)

With the interpretations ranging from yes to no, the real defining answer lies with your AHJ.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2012)

Code works;

So whut happened???


----------

